# Stahls� EZ Weeding Table, Reduces Time and Saves Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ EZ Weeding Table, Reduces Time and Saves Material*

Weeding can be a tedious process with detailed designs. Stahls’ Hotronix recognized the frustration and decreased this time-consuming task with the new EZ Weeding Table ™. Customers have discovered the EZ Weeding Table helps reduce their time by at least 60 percent overall and by as much as 80 percent on extremely detailed and delicate projects.

It’s no secret that the bond between a heat transfer material and its carrier lessens when heated. Stahls’ patented EZ Weeding Table heats materials and keeps them at a consistent and dedicated temperature to promote removal from the carrier, resulting in easier weeding with less material breakage. 

The EZ Weeding Table provides a dedicated 20 by 36-inch heated work area that accommodates up to a full yard of material. Users can select one of three temperature settings (110/120/130°) for finely detailed and maximum production jobs. The control panel indicates when the desired temperature is met. 

No details are overlooked on the EZ Weeding Table; Stahls’ incorporated a top clamp to hold materials in place and a tool holder to keep an EZ Weeder™ handy at all times. Other features include: 
• Four incline settings
• Rounded edges for operator comfort
• Built-in storage compartment

Visit Stahls.com/vinyl-weeding-table for additional information, pricing and limited time offers. 

Get the details on how much time the EZ Weeding table can save. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

